# My yard so far.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Not finished yet, but it's up.
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007001.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007002.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007003.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007004.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007005.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007006.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007007.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007008.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007009.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007010.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007011.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007012.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007013.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b302/Spookkid/HalloweenYard2007014.jpg


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

VERY nice, did you do all of it by yourself???


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes I did.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaping up right! That was a lot of photos


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, it's very nice and I'm sure that allof the TOTers will appreciate your efforts. You have a LOT of years of haunting to go.......way to start out so young!!!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Nice, looks good so far!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good Job!!!! You're been busy. I've only gotten the cornstalks up so far. I will be adding things to my porch this weekend.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, nice Spookkid. Keep it up


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great job. I like the bat icon on the RIP gravestone.


----------

